

Value of Angel Networks? - joshwa

I'm in search of an angel/seed investor for my startup, and while I am working my networks, I wonder what people's opinions are of the various Angel networks out there? Many allow direct submission of pitches/business plans, charging a screening fee. <p>Has anyone found it to be worthwhile, personally or anecdotally? New York Angels has a lot of really good people on their board and as members (Josh Kopelman, Esther Dyson). Worth my time/$ to submit a pitch?<p>(disclaimer: YC not an option, co-founder has kids and can't move. Also sending to CRV Quickstart. )
======
pg
Most seem to be pretty near useless. Not one YC startup (of 38 prior to this
round) has gotten funding from one. In fact, I can't think of any startup I
know that has.

I would especially steer clear of any that charge a fee.

~~~
joshwa
So is there _any_ good way to connect with angels besides networking?

~~~
pg
Try clicking on the orange Y in the upper left.

~~~
joshwa
So you'd accept pitches from non S/WFP applicants? (see above: we can't move
to SF/Boston)

(Incidentally, speaking of networking, I think you might know my dad-- Mitch
Wand @ Northeastern?)

~~~
vegashacker
You say that your co-founder can't move, but if just you can, that might be
enough:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=32179>

~~~
joshwa
My wife would prefer that if I'm going to do a startup, at least I could still
be around _physically_...

We did apply (and were not accepted) to SFP this last cycle-- Cambridge is
much more manageable from where we are in NYC than SF, and I could have had
free housing there, too.

